
This is Jeff Bezos' daily routine and it sets him up for success - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/09/14/billionaire-jeff-bezos-shares-the-daily-routine-he-uses-to-succeed.html
======
caseymarquis
I'm not bothering to read this, but if step 1 isn't owning a multi-billion
dollar company, then I don't think the success will scale to the rest of us.

~~~
sidcool
Not a fan of Bezos, but he did start a company from scratch which became $1
trillion by market cap.

~~~
caseymarquis
Which is fantastic, but my point is that no amount of acting like Bezos will
turn someone into Bezos. It's just cargo culting, survivor bias, and turtles
all the way down.

